# Opened Up My 60 Year Old Vulcain Cricket



## bobg171 (Mar 28, 2011)

I had to see what this watch looked like inside. Took it to a trusted jeweler, and had him pop the back. Then took it home for photos.

Immaculate inside, plus, the watch is solid 14k!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes..., things of beauty, huh? How 'bout a pix of that face??


----------



## bobg171 (Mar 28, 2011)

Face, as requested:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I always prefer the crowns at 2 & 3 I like the flipper between the gears.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Would that be one of Mr Spok's watches? :hypocrite: Very nice movement.

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats very nice looks super quality and excellent condition

cheers

Andy


----------

